# google music frostwire lawsuit album art



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

does anybody know how to get rid of these? I know the song doesnt even have any album art. I even put a song in a different folder and shared that folder and that song still had this album art. Any ideas on how to fix this on the computer end so it shows up nice without an album art on the android end?
edit: this is what I'm talking about:


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

56 views and no comment


----------



## sultore (Jul 13, 2011)

Are you using LimeWire/FrostWire on your desktop? Are you using legit mp3's? Do have some software installed on your pc that will automatically download album art? (like iTunes, etc)

Have you run a malwarebytes scan? (malwarebytes.org http://www.filehippo.com/download_malwarebytes_anti_malware/)

Sounds like maybe a song you got off of limewire came with some extra goodies. lol.


----------



## rayne58 (Jan 9, 2012)

thats the cover art homie...you downloaded that song from frostwire im guessing?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Go to the Google Music site, find that song, edit it, and change the album artwork to the proper art.


----------



## Zoso28 (Aug 28, 2011)

You can find all kinds of meta-data editing software with Google and just edit out the album art. Look for something like mp3 tag tools or search for a similar set of words and you'll find a lot of free software that'll let you batch-edit out the spam art.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Go to the Google Music site, find that song, edit it, and change the album artwork to the proper art.


thanks! I didn't know you could edit songs from the google music site. I just wish google would come out with a stand alone media player already so i can dump winamp. been a winamp user for 10 years or more lol


----------

